# Technique, Theory, Playing Tips and Tricks > Theory, Technique, Tips and Tricks >  Best Free online video lessons?

## Soundwave

I just got my first mandolin, and I've found a few good videos on youtube for learning.  Does anyone have more they can share?  I'd love to find a series of beginner lessons from the same person.

I like the Brad Larid series, but it's rather short.

----------


## bluenote23

Not free but Banjo Ben Clark has an inexpensive entry price to his online video plus tab lessons for mandolin, banjo and bluegrass guitar at www.banjobenclark.com. Lessons cost $12.50 a month and you can cancel after the first month. Subscription allows you access to the videos and free downloading of tabs in .pdf and .tef files.

Recently Ben put up a 'how to hold the pick and neck' video which answers a lot of very basic questions. Most of his lessons are songs. He plays the song fast and then very, very slowly. In many lessons he plays slowly and makes comments about the song measure by measure as the tab scrolls along below the video.

He also has basic lessons on scale exercises (and these are not boring), rhythm playing and double stops.

He weaves a lot of basic music theory into the lessons so if you need that information, it's there and it's not too boring.

The way I look at it, if you can learn how to play from this, then it's worth any price.

----------


## Soundwave

Thanks I'll check it out.

----------


## yankees1

Without a doubt to me, go to Petimarpress.com and take a look at Pete Martin's free videos .

----------


## Pasha Alden

Agree with Yankees absolutely enjoy the teaching of Pete Martin very helpful.  Have tried the Brad Laird, but I think I am too much of a beginner to benefit it feels a bit fast, or is it a bit short for me?  Others of course may find it very helpful. Also seen a few by Michael Marshall, and they were good, though I had to speed up to keep up!  <big smile>  

Happy playing

Vanillamandolin

----------


## Pasha Alden

Hi again all furtherto my message: saw an excellent video of Mike Marshall on playing arpeggios.  So Let's say Pete and Mike are the videos I can follow and learn a great deal from.  There is also Marion Mair on righthand technique. 
Happy playing.

----------


## JH Murray

Vanilla- could you post a couple of your favourite links?

----------


## greg_tsam

I also like 

Don Julin  https://www.youtube.com/user/donjulinlessons

Banjo Ben  https://www.youtube.com/user/BanjoBen1

Jim Richter  https://www.youtube.com/user/JimRichter

John McGann  https://www.youtube.com/user/jmcgann00

Anthony Hannigan  https://www.youtube.com/user/hickoryproject

Music Moose  https://www.youtube.com/user/musicmoosedotorg

Berklee Music  https://www.youtube.com/user/BerkleeMusic

They all have their own websites for more goodies.

----------

JH Murray, 

jhowell, 

Londy, 

Mark Gunter, 

Michael Bridges, 

Northwest Steve, 

Pick&Grin, 

Tony Pearce

----------


## Alex Orr

I'd suggest buying Greg Horne's beginner mando book, which can be bought with a short accompanying DVD.  The thing about searching through a hodgepodge of free, random, youtube lessons is that you don't get much of a focused and structured explanation of the instrument.  Seems like a structured book that is specifically designed to present lessons in an orderly and progressive manner would be far more effective than getting random bits of instruction wherever you can find them.

----------


## newcasidy

Check out mandolessons.com it's free and i love his teaching style!!!!
http://www.mandolessons.com/

----------

Drew Egerton, 

jhowell, 

Northwest Steve

----------


## Londy

I have all three Greg Horne books and both of Don Julin books, they are awesome.  That should be enough for a while. Later, try one on one lessons if you can find someone locally otherwise, do them online...live. This will tighten up your game.

----------


## Pick&Grin

For free, I must second MandoLessons.com! Baron is a natural teacher. As  of now his instructions have been geared toward beginners, but he's soon coming out with a series on double stops, and has indicated an intermediate series is in the works.

For paid, I just started Mike Marshall's school on ArtistWorks, and it's fantastic.

----------


## bradlaird

Soundwave... Thank you for complimenting my instructional videos. However "it's rather short" is not accurate. I have, as of last count, 20+ free videos which range from 5-10 min each (here is the list: http://www.bradleylaird.com/playthemandolin/videos.html 
If you include the premium downloads there are over 60 videos which average over 20 minutes each. That is over 20 hours of material. And I don't even like to think about the countless hours of writing, planning, creating tab and notation, recording tracks, shooting video, and editing that went into this. That is in the hundreds of hours.

By the way, my last name is spelled Laird, not Larid. : D

----------

2birds, 

Pick&Grin

----------


## Pick&Grin

This looks great, Brad! Thanks so much for doing this: I'm excited to work through your extensive catalogue.  :Mandosmiley:

----------

bradlaird

----------


## JackHorner

Thank you Brad .. only playing a few months but had given up on playing the 4 finger G as my hands are small and cramped with age but after looking at your video advice of starting with the pinky and working backwards: by George, I got it .. I can do it .. certainly will take a little time to be able to do it at will but dang: I can get my little old fingers in the proper frets and hear the note on each string clearly  .. tooooo cooool ...

----------

bradlaird

----------


## bradlaird

> after looking at your video advice of starting with the pinky and working backwards: by George, I got it .. I can do it...


Sometimes things work better when approached "sdrawkcab".  :Smile:

----------


## Simon DS

Mandolessons -and I like his accent!
I'd try to get lots of lessons from different people, that can help in learning how to ask questions. Search for 'slow session' in your area, there are lots of people who want to play music. You can also motivate others who are learning, who in turn will help you. 
Here are two internet lessons that I liked in that they open things up and help you make big leaps forward: 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XxvD41asKCY -really good even for beginners
and https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sYux0fZ0mc0 -how to think about the whole book, not just the letters.
I (quickly) recorded one too, it's similar to the last link. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sYux0fZ0mc0 
Also, I've tried 'music tutor' it's a free iphone app and it helps you to read music REALLY quicky. There's another one too, it's an ear training app that writes out notes and if you play the right note on your mando you become a 'leader' and get 'points' as motivation -no eliminating, no blowing things up, no losing lives or anything like that... just points. And it's about 8 dollars? But there are many others. http://www.mandolineartrainer.com/
Good luck!

----------


## bbaker2050

Yes, www.mandolessons.com is a good place to start.

----------

